# Thoughts on Moving



## Shaneker (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

I am considering moving from southern Ireland to New Zealand - I would be looking at a salary of 90-100k NZD for my profession and I would like to know what sort of lifestyle I could have for myself and family on this income. I have a wife and 4 children. The location would be Christchurch.

Any advice/thoughts/stories welcome.

Shane


----------



## 3rd life (Jan 5, 2012)

Shane, 

What profession are you in? I have just moved to Auckland and I am lucky as I earn a good salary but everyone was saying how expensive it is here but I don't think it is that bad. 100k nzd is close to double the national average so life should be pretty good. I was brought up in Ireland and left in 89 to go to England and I think NZ is closer to Ire in 89 than England 

Good luck


----------



## carosapien (Oct 16, 2011)

Shaneker said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering moving from southern Ireland to New Zealand - I would be looking at a salary of 90-100k NZD for my profession and I would like to know what sort of lifestyle I could have for myself and family on this income. I have a wife and 4 children. The location would be Christchurch.
> 
> ...


Your lifestyle will depend on how big your mortgage or rent payments are, how long is a piece of string? 

The *median *national income in New Zealand is $67,028 (2007-2008) Median household income in Australia and New Zealand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The *average* national pay is $47,900 before tax (2009) 

More information about who earns what

Highest-paid jobs in New Zealand

According to Trade Me’s salary survey, the highest average annual salaries in 2009 were paid to:

Doctors $143,495
IT architects $126,443
IT sales & pre-sales $121,418
Financial controllers $115,472
IT project managers $114,352 

Lowest-paid jobs in New Zealand

The lowest average annual salaries were paid to:

Kitchen staff $31,457
Bar staff & baristas $31,785
Caregivers $32,551
Waiting staff $32,576

I predict with 4 kids you're going to need a second income.


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

House prices & rents are the most expensive in Auckland, but Christchurch would be considerably cheaper.

If you have a occupation that pays a good salary you would be fine especially if you are not extravagant.


----------

